# iPhone 5s



## Scc91 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bought an iPhone 5 from a friend of a friend. The only problem is that it's still set up with all his info. For instance, if I want to buy an app I can't because it's his Apple account on the phone. It keeps asking me to sign in to his account, but of course I don't have the password. How can I reset the phone completely?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Your friend of a friend will have to reset it. It's a preventative measure against theft.


----------



## Scc91 (Jan 12, 2017)

TonyB25 said:


> Your friend of a friend will have to reset it. It's a preventative measure against theft.


Thank you. I'll try to have my friend get in touch with him. It was supposed to be reset before I bought it, but turns out he just deleted his contacts and apps and pictures


----------



## MelonCow13 (Jan 18, 2017)

Scc91 said:


> Thank you. I'll try to have my friend get in touch with him. It was supposed to be reset before I bought it, but turns out he just deleted his contacts and apps and pictures


Yes, you will have to get your friend to factory reset all of its data and settings.


----------



## lebronhuo (Jan 10, 2017)

U can just go to your iphone"settings"and find"itunes &app store”, click in and click the old “apple id” then choose sign out. 

The next you need to do is to apply for a new apple account for yourself.


----------

